# Yay rain!!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just had a super heavy downpour here, the only downside is that I was in my street/strip can and I had the wrong set of wheels on for the rain. The car wouldn't hold the road for crap and I ended up spinning out on a country road. The huge downside is that I had my 2 year old niece in the car with me. I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I caused her to get hurt. But lucky for me the car just spun and did a 180 and I was able to keep it in the center of the road. 

The turn I spun out on I was doing about 45 it's rated for 50mph so I was going slow as hell I downshifted to 3rd and went into the turn and then it happend. Also seen 3 car wrecks on my way home. 2 in the ditch and one person rear ended someone at a stop sign. 

Over all a good night with unexpected rain. Just wish I had my suv instead of the car lol.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad you are okay! Got a few inches today, here over in MN. It dried up pretty quickly, and I was able to take my Yamaha R6 out for a cruise.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lucky you, I crashed my 636 and have not rode again. High siding a motorcycle at 80mph is not fun. And the pavement hurts. First day I decided to ware a helmet I got to brave and wrecked. Worse mistake of my life it left my hip broken in 3 spots. I slid down the road while watching my bike do flips on the side of me. The road ate threw my riding jacket and left me with a lot of rash as well. Pos jacket I spent $400 on didn't help at all. The helmet worked great though! 


Here's what came threw the jacket after a few weeks of healing 










I wish I had pictures of when it first happened. I used to have more of a tattoo there that's gone now lol. Also jeans on a bike sucks!! I have a huge hole in my knee and the most bad ass looking scar in the world lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dummy................


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> Lucky you, I crashed my 636 and have not rode again. High siding a motorcycle at 80mph is not fun. And the pavement hurts. First day I decided to ware a helmet I got to brave and wrecked. Worse mistake of my life it left my hip broken in 3 spots. I slid down the road while watching my bike do flips on the side of me. The road ate threw my riding jacket and left me with a lot of rash as well. Pos jacket I spent $400 on didn't help at all. The helmet worked great though!
> 
> 
> Here's what came threw the jacket after a few weeks of healing
> ...


Imagine what that would have looked like with only a t shirt and jeans. 

I dont ride anymore but I used to. Here in Manila there are millions of bikes. Mostly small engines or scooters they get squashed between cars all the time because they split lanes and dont pay attention

Manila riding a motorcycle is the number one way to die in an accident while on vacation in Asia


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cycles are a common death here, too. Seems like one a week just in metro Atlanta. Sharing the road with huge trucks and texting, oblivious car drivers is suicidal. But I have friends who ride everywhere because they can afford a bike and not a car. You need a special license and a training course for the big bikes, but here you can run a low-powered scooter on just a (car) learner's permit. 

My paramedic aunt and uncle sold their bike after picking up one too many "donor cycle" victims off the road. 

It sort of rained here, lots of lightning, some wind and a scattered precipitation that would be generously called a drizzle. Nearby counties had heavy downpours and trees down, but I'd be surprised if we got half andinch.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh yes I know I was lucky that day I crashed my bike. I still have her sitting in my garage as a reminder of how lucky I really was. That day the first part of my body that hit the ground was my face, it shattered the face shield glass part and let me tell you I was so glad I had a full face on that day. I'm going to forever live on pain meds and walk with a limp. But I'll take that any day rather then being dead. In still addicted to speed and love to go fast and get my heart racing.
Only diffrance now is that I'm doing it in a car. It feels so much safer to have a mettle surrounding. But still not super safe because as you guys can see I spun out in it today. But that's more my fault I guess since I had good looking rims on instead of good tires  swapped them out as soon as I got home.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad you made it. So often the first wreck is the last one. I love to drive when I can actually drive. Sitting in traffic doesn't count.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

i didnt see your post loha, yes the motorcycle crash was 100% my fault. there was no one to blame but me. mistakes are ment to be made and i deff learned from that. Even worse is that i have to live with it everyday for the rest of my life. I was not thinking back then that one tiny slip up could change me for the rest of my life. if i could go back i would because this was not worth it. I struggle just to walk a mile. after it first happend i couldnt walk to my bathroom the pain was so bad i needed help with everything. And one thing about me in person i dont like to ask anyone for help with anything. It was hell just to do simple things i laid in bed for about 6 months and i pushed myself to walk a little bit everyday after the first 2 months and now i can go a full mile without having to stop. some days are better then others though, i get vary sore after a full day of just hiking and i lay down and feel like i cant get back up. even worse is that my hip did not heal the correct way and the only way to fix it is to re brake it. witch i am scared to do. but i know one of these days i need to get that done so i can be "fixed" at least thats the turms my doctor uses. he said i have a 50/50 chance of it healing completly and i can get off of the pain meds. but in my eyes a 50/50 chance is vary scarry because i would go threw the same hard times i did before. 

also i consider myself vary lucky for surviving just a few more inchs and i would have went head first into a tree but i got lucky and just tumbled to a stop in the ditch. iv lost 2 friends to motorcycle crashs. i watched another friend of mine go head on with a ford f-250 and that was one of the worse days of my life. 

my advise to new riders dont do it. its not worth it.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Gosh! Good thing your still alive


----------

